# Usb microscope for phone



## BluntFullOfKush (Aug 17, 2021)

I picked this up on anazon about a week ago.. although my light not coming on for some reason i still like looking at the tricomes under it


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 17, 2021)

You may want to send it in for an exchange 
Lots of the cheap China units can have problems
Just say defective and they send you a return label so it  does not cost anything but your time going to post office


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Aug 17, 2021)

I'll just keep it cause the light on the grow room is bright enough for me to still see


----------



## Shiloh (Aug 22, 2021)

*I want to get one of those gadgets. I love to examine the trichomes. Currently, only have a loupe. *


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 22, 2021)

Why Grandma what Big eyes you have...............


----------



## Shiloh (Aug 22, 2021)

*Old dogs can learn new tricks. Witness people our age walking around glued to their phones!

I can't find my mobile phone much of the time. I have to use my old landline to call it.

Anyway, I like to engage fully in my immediate circumstance. No phone needed when I can be present and look at real people in the eye.*


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Aug 23, 2021)

I like it, i can only imagine if i spent more on one


----------



## MichiganHooligan (Sep 22, 2021)

I actually have this on one of my Amazon lists to buy. I currently have an old 60-100x little microscope that works really well but it doesn't take photos. This looks like it will be a cool upgrade.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 22, 2021)

I have an older version maybe 2-3 yrs now
I wonder if mine would work with my phone? I have always use it in my usb port on computer


----------

